# Amplificador Comercial STK4152II de 50W + 50W



## heidyvanesa19 (May 3, 2021)

*Amplificador Comercial STK4152II de 50W + 50W*

Este proyecto Surgió por la necesidad de aprovechar un par de STK que tenía en desuso para un cliente, primeramente intenté comprar las placas ya hechas para sólo comprar los componentes básicos, pero resulta que al hacer la compra, ya no estaba disponible el kit. Pero por supuesto el vendedor dejó la publicación con las fotografías en alta resolución. Permitiéndome realizar ingeniería inversa al prototipo.

Sin más les dejo el amplificador, el cual mas adelante le pondré los valores de las resistencias y capacitores... Si alguien puede corregirme le agradeceré.







Aquí les dejo el diseño de la PCB, me faltó poner los dos puentes que van cerca del STK,





*Características:*
*Modelo: STK4132 / STK4152II / STK41XX
Voltaje de funcionamiento: doble AC15-18V / 30V / 45V
Potencia de salida: 50W + 50W (Dependiendo del STK y de la fuente de poder)
Op Amp tipo: 4558
Respuesta de frecuencia: 10HZ-20KHZ*
*Tamaño: 13x10x6cm*

Estoy abierta a comentarios...
Este mes espero fabricarlo para presentarlo a un cliente que me pidió 10 unidades...


----------



## Miguel lira (May 24, 2021)

Me interesa la psb pero me gustaría saber su costo x 10pz yo soy de Monterrey mexico


----------



## DJ T3 (May 24, 2021)

Miguel lira dijo:


> Me interesa la psb pero me gustaría saber su costo x 10pz yo soy de Monterrey mexico


*NO* está comercializando nada, y menos en éste foro que esta prohibido. Lo que hizo gentilmente @heidyvanesa19 es compartir el PCB que realizó a partir de uno comercial.

Por otro lado. No estaba la foto de abajo del PCB?

Lo que mas me duele es conseguir un STK como la gente y a un buen precio...


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 24, 2021)

Exacto amigo @DJ T3 es ingeniería inversa de este módulo comercial que ya no está a la venta...
Me interesó este módulo por la sencillez y porque se le puede poner estos tipos de STK mencionados. 

Ya está todo, pero les dejaré el archivo que hice, aun no me autorizan las 10 unidades, solo 1 prototipo, el transformador que se uso es de una bocina amplificada de 32 voltios a 4 amperios que ya estaba en las bocinas comerciales chinas clon de JBL

Si desean mas detalles solo avísenme.


----------



## Kitronica (Jun 15, 2021)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Exacto amigo @DJ T3 es ingeniería inversa de este módulo comercial que ya no está a la venta...
> Me interesó este módulo por la sencillez y porque se le puede poner estos tipos de STK mencionados.
> 
> Ya está todo, pero les dejaré el archivo que hice, aun no me autorizan las 10 unidades, solo 1 prototipo, el transformador que se uso es de una bocina amplificada de 32 voltios a 4 amperios que ya estaba en las bocinas comerciales chinas clon de JBL
> ...


Me gusta ese Modulo por lo que trae muy pocos componentes, vi el PCB en una web de Taiwán y esta muy bien distribuido.

Hace un par de años construí uno prácticamente igual del compañero Electro India, lo malo es no poder conseguir los STK que no salgan tan piratas.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 15, 2021)

Conozco los diseños de ElectroIndia, Lástima que tienen componentes como dices, difíciles de conseguir o altamente falsificados... Es más, creo que tiene su canal de YouTube 





						YouTube
					

Share your videos with friends, family and the world



					www.youtube.com
				



_ElectroIndia

Este diagrama me gustó pero no me animo hasta no conseguir las piezas:_


----------



## Kitronica (Jun 15, 2021)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Conozco los diseños de ElectroIndia, Lástima que tienen componentes como dices, difíciles de conseguir o altamente falsificados...





heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Conozco los diseños de ElectroIndia, Lástima que tienen componentes como dices, difíciles de conseguir o altamente falsificados... Es más, creo que tiene su canal de YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es muy buen amplificador el lio es tener los transistores y el TDA no muy piratas, genéricos que llaman son algo aceptables , porque la mayoría apenas empieza uno a suministrarle el voltaje sale humo. 

Su canal tiene unos proyectos muy completos, hay otro canal de India que también tiene unos proyectos muy buenos para armar.

Aquí lo comparto INDIAN XTREME AUDIO - YouTube


----------



## josee (Jun 21, 2022)

Hola, hace unos días compré ese amplificador con stk 4132ll y me decepcionó, le tuve que cambiar el disipador por uno más grande y aún no he averiguado porque hace un zumbido de línea o eso parece, aunque con música se disimula bastante, pero es como todo... Por el precio no se le puede pedir mucho más. Mirar este que subo en imagen que os parece? Veis que necesite un disipador más grande? Saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Jun 21, 2022)

Ese disipador se queda corto (chico) 
Tené en cuenta que ese I.C, adentro tiene 4 transistores de potencia. 

Hoy en día, hay que tener mucho cuidado con los componentes falsificados/chinos que están en el mercado.


----------



## josee (Jun 21, 2022)

Me lo figuraba encima de la inversión paga un disipador más grande y anda que son baratos, ya tengo la experiencia con el que comento más arriba. Aún con un disipador más grande calienta muchísimo y le tengo puesto un transformador de 30w de 1amperio y medio si llega, y lo tengo ardiendo de momento no hecha humo. Gracias phavlo, un saludo.


----------



## josee (Jul 25, 2022)

Finalmente cambie el transformador por uno de más amperaje y ahora funciona de lujo, tiene un buen sonido, un saludo.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 25, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Finalmente cambie el transformador por uno de más amperaje y ahora funciona de lujo, tiene un buen sonido, un saludo.


¿El que no daba graves?


----------



## josee (Jul 25, 2022)

No Axel31, un amplificador con stk que compre hace poco chinito, ese que tú dices, hasta que no vuelva de vacaciones no lo puedo mirar.


----------



## josee (Jul 28, 2022)

Los altavoces de la marca Sony que le voy a poner al amplificador, son de 50+50w, de segunda mano. Así retiraré los altavoces monitores de home theater que son excasos de graves. Pero me han dicho que están como nuevos, solo lleva lo que parece un Twitter no sé cómo andará de agudos. Estos altavoces los he escuchado yo con su equipo original de la marca Sony, y se escuchaban muy bien la verdad. Son de los años 90s. Un saludo


----------



## sergiocd62 (Jul 31, 2022)

Les comentare mi experiencia con stk, en especial con stk4152 y 4231, hace 15 años fabrique amplificadores para rockola con ellos y a pesar que eran piratas, duraban funcionando todo el evento a volumen alto. ¿Como fue posible?  Con algunos pequeños secretos.
1- Nunca alimentarlos al limite, ejemplo stk4192 lo alimenaba con +40-40 voltios maximo.
2- A todos les ponia un disipador adecuado y ademas les agregaba un ventilador de 12 voltios. 
3- Solo se usaban con bocinas de 8 ohms, maximo 6 ohms.
4- Les agregaba un capacitor de 1000 uf a 50 voltios en serie para el parlante, esto tenia 2 objetivos, limitar la corriente y evitar dañar el parlante en caso que el amplificador de audio se pusiera en corto. Estaba conciente que el capacitor en serie limitaba los graves pero hacia que durara mucho al stk y ademas cuando le ponian bocinas de 4 ohms se dañaba el sk y explotaba el capacitor evitando asi dañar al parlante.

Se vendieron mas de 1500 amplificadores por mercado libre a lo largo de 10 años en Mexico, deje de fabricarlos cuando llegaron las bocinas amplificadas baratas.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 1, 2022)

sergiocd62 dijo:


> Les comentare mi experiencia con stk, en especial con stk4152 y 4231, hace 15 años fabrique amplificadores para rockola con ellos y a pesar que eran piratas, duraban funcionando todo el evento a volumen alto. ¿Como fue posible?  Con algunos pequeños secretos.
> 1- Nunca alimentarlos al limite, ejemplo stk4192 lo alimenaba con +40-40 voltios maximo.
> 2- A todos les ponia un disipador adecuado y ademas les agregaba un ventilador de 12 voltios.
> 3- Solo se usaban con bocinas de 8 ohms, maximo 6 ohms.
> ...


Eso mismo te iba a indicar, con un capacitor electrolítico (posiblemente no polarizado) se eliminan los Bajos... Te consultaba qué pasaría si le pones una bobina en serie...


----------



## sergiocd62 (Ago 2, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Eso mismo te iba a indicar, con un capacitor electrolítico (posiblemente no polarizado) se eliminan los Bajos... Te consultaba qué pasaría si le pones una bobina en serie...


Con el capacitor que use se atenuaban un 10% los graves pero agregando un crossover pasivo como una bobina en serie, ya se mejoraba bastante y en ciertos casos ni se notaba que estaba un capacitor en serie.


----------



## josee (Ago 12, 2022)

Pregutonta que tengo, si cambio los condensadores de filtrado de alimentación por unos de más Faradios. Conseguiré más graves ? Gracias amigos. Un saludo.


----------



## malesi (Ago 12, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Pregutonta que tengo, si cambio los condensadores de filtrado de alimentación por unos de más faradios. Conseguiré más graves?? Gracias amigos. Un saludo.



Analizando amplificador con TPA3116 2D en placa XH-M543
Leer desde #19


----------



## josee (Ago 13, 2022)

Por lo que ley y entiendo... Cambiando estos condensadores no abría cambio ninguno. Pero si los de entrada y salida, correcto? Que debo cambiar y dónde encuentro estos condensadores, me pierdo. Gracias malesi. Un saludo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 13, 2022)

sergiocd62 dijo:


> Estaba conciente que el capacitor en serie limitaba los graves pero hacia que durara mucho al stk y ademas cuando le ponian bocinas de 4 ohms se dañaba el sk y explotaba el capacitor evitando asi dañar al parlante..



¿Como? Si te refieres a que quede DC en la salida y el capacitor te salva el parlante, ojo no es tan asi y 1000*μ*F es nada.


heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Eso mismo te iba a indicar, con un capacitor electrolítico (posiblemente no polarizado) se eliminan los Bajos... Te consultaba qué pasaría si le pones una bobina en serie...



ojo una red zobel no es un filtro pasivo pasa bajo.


josee dijo:


> Pregutonta que tengo, si cambio los condensadores de filtrado de alimentación por unos de más Faradios. Conseguiré más graves ? Gracias amigos. Un saludo.



Incrementar la estabilidad de la fuente ante la caída de tensión por incremento de graves, pero claro los graves provienen de la entrada.


----------



## josee (Ago 13, 2022)

Me refiero que cambiando los condensadores de entrada aumentarán los graves? El problema es que no ubico los condensadores de entrada, y eso que seguí las pistas de la placa. Gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 14, 2022)

josee dijo:


> *Me refiero que cambiando los condensadores de entrada aumentarán los graves?* El problema es que no ubico los condensadores de entrada, y eso que seguí las pistas de la placa. Gracias.


No incrementa, deja pasar las bajas frecuencia. Las patitas 1 y 18 tiene una red filtro de entrada


----------



## sergiocd62 (Ago 14, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> ¿Como? Si te refieres a que quede DC en la salida y el capacitor te salva el parlante, ojo no es tan asi y 1000*μ*F es nada.
> 
> 
> ojo una red zobel no es un filtro pasivo pasa bajo.
> ...


Te invito a que hagas la prueba con el capacitor, pon un parlante de 8 o 4 ohms, le pones 50 voltios DC con un capacitor electrolítico de 1000uf en serie,  primero lo pones con la polaridad correcta y veras que no le pasa nada al parlante después volteas el capacitor y veras que aunque el capacitor explota no le pasa nada al parlante. El capacitor solo deja pasar voltaje alterno pero no directo es por eso que ponerlo en la salida de audio protege al parlante.
En lo que te refieres de red de zobel estoy de acuerdo contigo pero en este caso no hablábamos de eso, hablábamos de una bobina como las que llevan integrados los crossover pasivos y esas si ayudan a acentuar los bajos.


----------



## josee (Ago 15, 2022)

Ya ubique las patas lleva un condensador de 2,2uf entre otras cosas. Gracias.


----------



## josee (Ago 15, 2022)

De cuántos faradios me recomendáis ponerle? Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 15, 2022)

sergiocd62 dijo:


> Te invito a que hagas la prueba con el capacitor, pon un parlante de 8 o 4 ohms, le pones 50 voltios DC con un capacitor electrolítico de 1000uf en serie,  primero lo pones con la polaridad correcta y veras que no le pasa nada al parlante después volteas el capacitor y veras que aunque el capacitor explota no le pasa nada al parlante. El capacitor solo deja pasar voltaje alterno pero no directo es por eso que ponerlo en la salida de audio protege al parlante.
> En lo que te refieres de red de zobel estoy de acuerdo contigo pero en este caso no hablábamos de eso, hablábamos de una bobina como las que llevan integrados los crossover pasivos y esas si ayudan a acentuar los bajos.



Tengo años para saber que es un crimen usar un capacitor en serie con un STK en la salida. Ahora si pones un buena protección de presencia de DC en la salida te aplaudiría porque estarías a mi nivel, pero no me digas "te invito como si fuera la primera vez que agarro un STK.



josee dijo:


> De cuántos faradios me recomendáis ponerle? Gracias. Un saludo.


*47uF* y vas probando


----------



## josee (Ago 15, 2022)

Gracias Don plaquetin, en la imagen que subo, te marco los que están más próximos a las patitas 1 y 18. Pero estos ya son de 100uf, y los de abajo los 5 verdes que están abajo más cerca de los potes son de 4,7uf. Que hago?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 16, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Gracias Don plaquetin, en la imagen que subo, te marco los que están más próximos a las patitas 1 y 18. Pero estos ya son de 100uf, y los de abajo los 5 verdes que están abajo más cerca de los potes son de 4,7uf. Que hago?


*Según las recomendaciones del Datasheet te dice cual es el filtro, mira la imagen. Formada por C1 y C2, R3 y R4*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 16, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Gracias Don plaquetin, en la imagen que subo, te marco los que están más próximos a las patitas 1 y 18. Pero estos ya son de 100uf, y los de abajo los 5 verdes que están abajo más cerca de los potes son de 4,7uf. Que hago?



observa y sigue el consejo de *heidyvanesa19*


----------



## unmonje (Ago 16, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> *Según las recomendaciones del Datasheet te dice cual es el filtro, mira la imagen. Formada por C1 y C2, R3 y R4*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286601



Son unos hermosos filtros *pasa banda* RC, primero recorta en alto y luego en bajo.
Lo que no me gustó de la *placa original*  del tópico, fueron sus potenciómetros de control de 100kohms.
Esos potenciómetros estéreo, a mitad de escala, suelen recortar la banda superior de frecuencias, es decir que, generan un DEENFASIS involuntario, que no se está compensando en el resto del esquema propuesto.
La solución económica y algo elegante, seria usar *potes logarítmicos de 10 kiloOhms* y las compensaciones necesarias circundantes.  🥴


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 16, 2022)

Subo el datasheet, con los detalles de cada componente, valores minimos, recomendados y máximos.


----------



## josee (Ago 18, 2022)

Ya tengo ubicados los condensadores a cambiar, gracias a una forera que me ayudó. Cuando vuelva de vacaciones me pongo al lío y los cambio, pero no sé si tendré condensadores de poliéster como los que lleva (creo que son de poliéster), ni de qué valores. Gracias amigos voy informando, a ver si lo dejo a mi gusto.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 19, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Ya tengo ubicados los condensadores a cambiar, gracias a una forera que me ayudó. Cuando vuelva de vacaciones me pongo al lío y los cambio, pero no sé si tendré condensadores de poliéster como los que lleva (creo que son de poliéster), ni de qué valores. Gracias amigos voy informando, a ver si lo dejo a mi gusto.


Animo, Animo! sube las fotos de como lo armaste!!!!


----------



## josee (Ago 20, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Tengo años para saber que es un crimen usar un capacitor en serie con un STK en la salida. Ahora si pones un buena protección de presencia de DC en la salida te aplaudiría porque estarías a mi nivel, pero no me digas "te invito como si fuera la primera vez que agarro un STK.
> 
> 
> *47uF* y vas probando


Mirando por la web de compras, me aparece condensadores de poliéster verdes como los que lleva la placa, pero de 0.47uf, no de 47uf, es lo mismo? Estoy mirando para comprar de varios valores y que me vayan llegando para cuando llegue de vacas instalarlos, gracias amigos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 20, 2022)

No, no es lo mismo, y un capacitor de poliester de 47uF tendría el tamaño de una lata de Coca-Cola...asumiendo que exista claro.
Tenés que comprar 47uF electrolítico, por 25 o 35V te sobra para ese lugar.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 20, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Mirando por la web de compras, me aparece condensadores de poliéster verdes como los que lleva la placa, pero de 0.47uf, no de 47uf, es lo mismo? Estoy mirando para comprar de varios valores y que me vayan llegando para cuando llegue de vacas instalarlos, gracias amigos


Si querés no polarizados, entonces coloca dos capacitores electroliticos encontrados, uniendo los polos positivos y dejando los polos negativos afuera.


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 20, 2022)

No polarizado, por si lo prefieres (elige 47 microfaradios en la ventanita "capacitance"):








						Condensador electrolítico Radial 100V 1.5uF-68uF Audio Hi-fi Crossover  | eBay
					

Las mejores ofertas para Condensador electrolítico Radial 100V 1.5uF-68uF Audio Hi-fi Crossover están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!



					www.ebay.es
				



Saludos


----------



## josee (Ago 20, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No, no es lo mismo, y un capacitor de poliester de 47uF tendría el tamaño de una lata de Coca-Cola...asumiendo que exista claro.
> Tenés que comprar 47uF electrolítico, por 25 o 35V te sobra para ese lugar.


Jajajaja de acuerdo Dr.Zoidberg, no sabía esa maniobra de conectar los positivos de los condensadores, gracias heidyvanesa19, voy hacer las compras, espero me lleguen antes de que me vaya de aquí. En unas semanas subiré fotos y os dire cual valor he instalado, y así si alguien tiene este mismo amplificador le puede servir de ayuda para modificarlo al gusto, voy a probar unos cuantos de valores diferentes haber si consigo mi proposito gracias a tod@s, un abrazo.


----------



## josee (Ago 29, 2022)

He identificado el negativo del circuito de entrada siguiendo las pistas y con el multimetro, en unos días hago el cambio de condensadores y comento resultados. Voy a empezar con 47uf Saludos.


----------



## josee (Sep 2, 2022)

Hola de nuevo, ya hecho el cambio de condensadores, he probado con unos de 33uf, y la verdad que no noto diferencia. Y ahora he puesto unos de 100uf de 50v, creo que identifique bien el negativo para no poner mal el negativo del condensador, ya que estos son polarizados, y se nota un poco mas de graves, pero no es mucho, vamos!! No es un subwoofer jeje. Tengo unos altavoces sony con buen reflejo de graves pero no consigo darle más graves, alguna cosa más que pueda hacer? Gracias amigos. Os dejo una imagen.


----------



## josee (Sep 12, 2022)

Debería de cambiar también las resistencias r3 y r4? Gracias amigos.


----------



## josee (Oct 18, 2022)

Volviendo al tema y como no me convencía los graves que tiraba este amplificador, después de probar varios condensadores de distintos valores y no quedar a mi gusto. Finalmente hice la prueba uniendo las patas positivas de dos condensadores electrolíticos, y dejando fuera las patas negativas. 

He puesto condensadores de 47uf en C1 y C2, y en C3 y C4 he puesto condensadores de 10uf, y ahora tira más graves, no para retumbar una habitación. Pero se dejan notar algo más. Gracias amigos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 18, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Volviendo al tema y como no me convencía los graves que tiraba este amplificador, después de probar varios condensadores de distintos valores y no quedar a mi gusto. Finalmente hice la prueba uniendo las patas positivas de dos condensadores electrolíticos, y dejando fuera las patas negativas.
> 
> He puesto condensadores de 47uf en C1 y C2, y en C3 y C4 he puesto condensadores de 10uf, y ahora tira más graves, no para retumbar una habitación. Pero se dejan notar algo más. Gracias amigos.


Este es el método para crear capacitores NO polarizados, encontrar capacitores polarizados y unirlos entre sí por el mismo polo.

Consulta.. ¿Probaste con un Crossover o un pre amplificador operacional con filtro pasabajo?


----------



## josee (Oct 18, 2022)

Si, usted me lo dijo, así lo hice, y a dado buenos resultados, gracias. Te llamo de usted por educación. Pero creo que eres más joven que yo jeje. Un saludo.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 18, 2022)

josee dijo:


> Si, usted me lo dijo, así lo hice, y a dado buenos resultados, gracias. Te llamo de usted por educación. Pero creo que eres más joven que yo jeje. Un saludo.


Un placer colega, ya la edad pasa factura, los cortos circuitos tanbién... Fotos (Se me fue la tecla Enter) si pudieras poner de tu proeycto completo, sería genial


----------



## josee (Oct 18, 2022)

Creo que entendí bien, subo foto? Ahora parece un pequeño engendro xd.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 18, 2022)

(Se me fue la tecla Enter) si pudieras poner de tu proeycto completo, sería genial


----------



## josee (Oct 18, 2022)

Perdona, acabo de ver el mensaje 44, igual lo editaste. No, la verdad que no probé ningún crossover, lo único que hice fue conectar un control de tonos independiente del que lleva de serie. Y aumento muy poco los graves, agudos va muy bien.

No entiendo lo que me dices, de poner todo el proyecto completo. Lo único que hice fue ir cambiando condensadores de poliéster de diferentes valores, y conectándolo para comprobar graves, hasta que le puse estos electrolíticos uniendo los polos positivos. Dejo foto... Gracias.


----------

